# Recommended book on hermeneutics



## August

I apologize in advance if this is not the right place to ask the question...please move to the appropriate place if necessary.

Please recommend a good advanced work on hermeneutics, specifically the principles and guidelines for an objective hermeneutic in our postmodern environment.

I've been recommended Thomas Howe's Objectivity in Biblical Interpretation. Seeing as he co-authored a couple of books with Norm Geisler I'm slighty cautious, given Geisler's history of being less than reformed. Has anyone read it, and what did you think of it?

Thanks.


----------



## jambo

Louis Berkhof's book on hermenuetics was one that had been recommended to me 25 years ago. I can't rememeber the exact name -I think it was biblical hermentuetics-and was very good. I went to look for it on my shelves and I can't find it. Whoever have I loaned it to? There was also another one co-authored by MS Terry and someone else also called Biblical Hermeneutics -that too seems to have disappeared from my shelves.


----------



## danmpem

I'm not the one you would want to talk to on really good books on hermanuetics, but I would like to say that I have benefited from reading hermeneutics books written by Arminians before. I think we sometimes can treat Arminian brethren as being so blind to their theological shortcomings, when some are very humble about them.

Having said that, I completely understand the part about being careful while ready Geisler. You can choose to read him, but are free to disagree!


----------



## Guido's Brother

Gospel-centered Hermeneutics, Graeme Goldsworthy.

in my opinion, this is the best available.

Review here.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MOSES

Milton S. Terry - Bilblical Hermeneutics (470 pages)
and
Milton S. Terry - Biblical Apocolyptics (509 pages)

These are the two best books on biblical interpretation...period. (note. if I was stuck on a deserted island I would be perfectly content with these books and the bible...I would have all I need...the other thousand or so books in my library do nothing but repeat in one way or another what can be learned from these two books and the bible)

They can be purchased at
AmericanVision.org

Biblical Apocalyptics
http://www.americanvision.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1465

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## sotzo

MOSES said:


> Milton S. Terry - Bilblical Hermeneutics (470 pages)
> and
> Milton S. Terry - Biblical Apocolyptics (509 pages)
> 
> These are the two best books on biblical interpretation...period. (note. if I was stuck on a deserted island I would be perfectly content with these books and the bible...I would have all I need...the other thousand or so books in my library do nothing but repeat in one way or another what can be learned from these two books and the bible)
> 
> They can be purchased at
> AmericanVision.org
> 
> Biblical Apocalyptics
> Biblical Hermeneutics




Thanks very much Shawn. I'm looking at getting a book on hermeneutics as well. I've not heard of or read Terry's book on hermeneutics that you cite above. In your opinion, what makes it stand out from others on the topic?


----------



## August

Thanks for the suggestions. I will look into them.

Just a note to danmpem, I actually have 3 of Geisler's Systematic Theology volumes in my bookshelf. Some of his historical and theoretical background work is good, but of course I don't agree with all of his conclusions. I've also learned quite a bit from him on the apologetics side...specifically on addressing atheist arguments.


----------



## MOSES

sotzo said:


> Thanks very much Shawn. I'm looking at getting a book on hermeneutics as well. I've not heard of or read Terry's book on hermeneutics that you cite above. In your opinion, what makes it stand out from others on the topic?



It is complete..both historically and technically. It is sober and pushes no agenda. It gives a history of hermeneutics as well as many scriptural examples of proper exegesis.
And what really sets it apart is that the author does not write from a theological "camp," but shows what true exegesis is. it is very outside the "box."

Note: It was written in the late 1800s


----------



## ChristianTrader

MOSES said:


> sotzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much Shawn. I'm looking at getting a book on hermeneutics as well. I've not heard of or read Terry's book on hermeneutics that you cite above. In your opinion, what makes it stand out from others on the topic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is complete..both historically and technically. It is sober and pushes no agenda. It gives a history of hermeneutics as well as many scriptural examples of proper exegesis.
> And what really sets it apart is that the author does not write from a theological "camp," but shows what true exegesis is. it is very outside the "box."
> 
> Note: It was written in the late 1800s
Click to expand...


Bahnsen also used Terry's works when he taught hermeneutics at RTS in the late 70's. One should be careful to get the 700+ page version of Bilblical Hermeneutics, which I believe has the additional history of interpretation.

CT


----------



## danmpem

August said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I will look into them.
> 
> Just a note to danmpem, I actually have 3 of Geisler's Systematic Theology volumes in my bookshelf. Some of his historical and theoretical background work is good, but of course I don't agree with all of his conclusions. I've also learned quite a bit from him on the apologetics side...specifically on addressing atheist arguments.



Yes, I've heard he is quite good at introductory books on the gospel.

I am sometimes humbled when I think about him. He is a teacher of the Word, and I believe he is in error on much of what he teaches; but, I do understand that he is justified and covered by the blood of Christ. While I like to sit back in my computer chair and  over his "moderate Calvinism", I will be with him, in the presence and glory of God, as my brother in Christ for everlasting. Sorry if that sounds mushy to some, but it's the truth. The thought helps me be mindful of my words toward and about other teachers of the Word.


----------



## Montolio

Anthony Thiselton's work is good. The Two Horizons, New Horizons in Hermeneutics, The Hermeneutics of Doctrine, etc... he is probably the best scholar to consult on philosophical hermeneutics. Is There Meaning in This Text by Kevin Vanhoozer is also good. The Fabric of Theology by Richard Lints is a gem as well... cheers.

-Josiah


----------



## RamistThomist

Ditto on Vanhoozer. Anything by him. Lints covers the issues thoroughly, but I disagree with him that we can arrive at a pure understanding/reading. 

This book is more of a book on the nature of hermeneutics itself, rather than biblical hermeneutics. Notwithstanding, it had the metaphorical effect of a landmine. I still haven't gotten myself together. 
Amazon.com: The Fall of Interpretation: Philosophical Foundations for a Creational Hermeneutic: James K. A. Smith: Books


----------



## timmopussycat

ChristianTrader said:


> Bahnsen also used Terry's works when he taught hermeneutics at RTS in the late 70's. One should be careful to get the 700+ page version of Bilblical Hermeneutics, which I believe has the additional history of interpretation.
> 
> CT



That reminds me...does anybody know the hermeneutics textbook that was used at WTS Philly from 69-74?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DTK

I would recommend...

Louis Berkhof, _Principles of Biblical Interpretation_ (Grand Rapids: Baker Book House, 16th printing, 1980).

Bernard Ramm, _Protestant Biblical Interpretation: A Textbook of Hermeneutics, _ 3rd rev. ed. (Grand Rapids: Baker Book House, 17th printing, 1987).

Gerhard Maier, _Biblical Hermeneutics_, trans. Robert W. Yarbrough (Wheaton: Crossway Books, 1994).

Gerhard Maier, _The End of the Historical Critical Method_, trans. Edwin W. Leverenz and Rudolph F. Norden (St. Louis: Concordia Publishing House, 1977).

DTK


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

timmopussycat said:


> ChristianTrader said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bahnsen also used Terry's works when he taught hermeneutics at RTS in the late 70's. One should be careful to get the 700+ page version of Bilblical Hermeneutics, which I believe has the additional history of interpretation.
> 
> CT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me...does anybody know the hermeneutics textbook that was used at WTS Philly from 69-74?
Click to expand...


Why would it matter?


----------



## timmopussycat

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> timmopussycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristianTrader said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bahnsen also used Terry's works when he taught hermeneutics at RTS in the late 70's. One should be careful to get the 700+ page version of Bilblical Hermeneutics, which I believe has the additional history of interpretation.
> 
> CT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me...does anybody know the hermeneutics textbook that was used at WTS Philly from 69-74?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would it matter?
Click to expand...


Knowing the textbook he used would tie off a minor loose end in my study of Bahnsen's Theonomy in Christian Ethics.


----------



## RamistThomist

timmopussycat said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timmopussycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me...does anybody know the hermeneutics textbook that was used at WTS Philly from 69-74?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knowing the textbook he used would tie off a minor loose end in my study of Bahnsen's Theonomy in Christian Ethics.
Click to expand...


Would you have a chapter in there bashing WTS? That would be funny!

[I am not being derogatory]


----------

